# το sherry δεν είναι τσέρι



## Alexandra (Jul 5, 2009)

1) sherry = σέρι, ισπανικό κρασί
Sherry is a fortified wine made from white grapes that are grown near the town of Jerez, Spain. In Spanish, it is called vino de Jerez. The word "sherry" is an anglicization of Jerez. In earlier times, sherry was known as sack (from the Spanish saca, meaning "a removal from the solera"). "Sherry" is a protected designation of origin; therefore, all wine labeled as "sherry" must legally come from the Sherry Triangle, which is an area in the province of Cádiz between Jerez de la Frontera, Sanlúcar de Barrameda, and El Puerto de Santa María.

2) τσέρι = λικέρ από κεράσια.

Δηλαδή, καμιά σχέση το ένα με το άλλο. Το ένα από σταφύλια με ζύμωση και μετά ενίσχυση με brandy, το άλλο από ανάμιξη καθαρού αλκοόλ με διάφορα φρούτα ώστε να δημιουργηθεί το αρωματισμένο εκχύλισμα. 

Όταν ο υποτιτλιστής ακούει ή διαβάζει sherry και μεταφράζει τσέρι... Καμιά σχέση. Και ειδικά αν αναφέρεται το σέρι ως προσθήκη στο μαγείρεμα, το να το μεταφράσουμε τσέρι δείχνει ΚΑΙ πλήρη άγνοια μαγειρικής, αφού τα κρασιά χρησιμοποιούνται στο μαγείρεμα, ενώ τα λικέρ μόνο στη ζαχαροπλαστική.


----------



## SBE (Jul 6, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> 1) Και ειδικά αν αναφέρεται το σέρι ως προσθήκη στο μαγείρεμα, το να το μεταφράσουμε τσέρι δείχνει ΚΑΙ πλήρη άγνοια μαγειρικής, αφού τα κρασιά χρησιμοποιούνται στο μαγείρεμα, ενώ τα λικέρ μόνο στη ζαχαροπλαστική.


Δυστυχώς, στο ΗΒ έχω φάει κέικ με σέρυ, η δικαιολογία ήταν ότι το σερυ μετράει για λικέρ. Και όχι μόνο σε κέικ αλλά και σε άλλα γλυκά οι άγγλοι βάζουν σέρυ (κι όχι λικέρ). Κλασσικό το trifle που το παντεσπάνι μουσκεύεται με σέρυ. Είναι μεν γλυκό αλλά έχει γεύση κρασιού, όπως η μαυροδάφνη, οπότε είναι θέμα γούστου...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 6, 2009)

Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες τι είπα: "τα λικέρ μόνο στη ζαχαροπλαστική". Δεν είπα "τα κρασιά μόνο στο μαγείρεμα". 

Τα κρασιά μπορούν να χρησιμοποιούνται και στα δύο. Και φυσικά υπάρχει σέρι που είναι αρκετά γλυκό, σαν τη μαυροδάφνη όπως λες, για να μπει σε γλυκά.

Αλλά τα λικέρ δεν συνηθίζεται να χρησιμοποιούνται παρά μόνο στη ζαχαροπλαστική. Κανένας δεν εμποδίζει κάποιον βέβαια να βάλει ό,τι θέλει, όπου θέλει, αλλά όταν βλέπεις στην ταινία ότι ρίχνουν sherry στο φαγητό, πρέπει να σου χτυπήσει καμπανάκι ότι αποκλείεται να είναι λικέρ κεράσι.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 6, 2009)

Ωραία παρατήρηση. Όντως, άλλο sherry και άλλο τσέρι. Το μπερδεύουν συνέχεια, ειδικά στα βιβλία της Άγκαθα Κρίστι!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 10, 2009)

Update, από την πρωινή εκπομπή μαγειρικής του Σκάι: 
Κάποιος σεφ έφτιαξε κοτόπουλο με τσέρι. Το είδαμε γραμμένο και στα υλικά, λικέρ κεράσι. Δεν ήταν μετάφραση, σε ελληνική κουζίνα βρισκόταν, και δεν εννοούσε σέρι. Άρα, σπάνιο μεν, αλλά όχι αδύνατο να δούμε λικέρ κεράσι σε συνταγή φαγητού.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 10, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Κάποιος σεφ έφτιαξε κοτόπουλο με τσέρι. Το είδαμε γραμμένο και στα υλικά, λικέρ κεράσι.



Μήπως ο σεφ μορφώθηκε με κακομεταφρασμένο τσελεμεντέ; LOL. Δεν θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που συμβαίνει κάτι ανάλογο.... Πάντως, μια φορά έφτιαξα κι εγώ μοσχάρι με μαρμελάδα φράουλα. Αριστούργημα. Μπλιάχ!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 10, 2009)

Δεν αποκλείεται αυτό που λέει ο Αμβρόσιος, πάντως...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 10, 2009)

Εντάξει, δεν φτάνω μέχρι εκεί. Δηλαδή, μπορεί κάποια στιγμή ο σεφ να άκουσε σέρι και να νόμισε ότι εννοούσαν τσέρι, αλλά στη συνέχεια έφτιαξε τη δική του συνταγή με τσέρι και δεν ισχυρίζεται ότι είναι σέρι, το ονομάζει λικέρ κεράσι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 16, 2009)

*Oύτε η Σερί Μπλερ είναι Τσέρι...*

όπως την είπαν στο δελτίο του Alter.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cherie_Blair


----------



## SBE (Jul 16, 2009)

Δυστυχώς αυτό το λάθος το ακούγαμε όλη τη δεκαετία της πρωθυπουργίας Μπλαιρ


----------

